# Update: Allan's Done Today. He'll be Back Tomorrow (details inside).



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Allan has signed off for the day after many, many posts in this forum. Thanks again for that Allan.

Feel free to post any more questions you might have. We've been told Allan will be back on tomorrow 8:30AM to 6PM EST (1:30PM - 11 PM UK) as he has time between interviews in the morning and then more solidly later in the day. As is typical with McNish, he's going the extra mile and then some doing the second round and we sincerely thank him for that.

If you're holding out to win the DVD or the scarf, we've not heard anything yet about who he's chosen so we're guessing he'll choose tomorrow at the end of his 'second stint'. We'll share that when we have it. Thanks everyone for participating.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for putting it together George It's pretty awesome having this sort of access to one of the true living legends of the sport. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2004)

Allan McNish said:


> Thanks for the great questions, think up some good ones for tomorrow!
> 
> Time for me to go to bed now, it is late and I am up early tomorrow for round 2 of UK PR and Fourtitude questions.
> 
> ...


thanks everyone...Allan will be back on in the morning


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for putting it together George It's pretty awesome having this sort of access to one of the true living legends of the sport. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agreed, George - you and Allan made my day. Im more pumped than ever to get my butt into gear and to get some auto cross going!

Thanks again,
The man with the biggest sh*t eating grin ever,
Jari


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks man. I know for us Allan and his teammates as well have been such great people to get to know. This has been fun to bring two worlds for me together - Audi's racing family and of course our forum family (maybe with a few new members today... good to see). Anyway, I'm hoping to do more of this if they're willing. I'll feel that out in Le Mans next week. Maybe we can get a post-race visit from another driver. I'll certainly ask.


----------

